# High Speed Cable Internet



## KissinKate (May 14, 2011)

Hi, I understand that high speed internet (NOT ADSL) is available in Cyprus but only in some areas. Can anyone send me a link, or tell me which areas it's available in? Huge factor in where to live! Thanks!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

KissinKate said:


> Hi, I understand that high speed internet (NOT ADSL) is available in Cyprus but only in some areas. Can anyone send me a link, or tell me which areas it's available in? Huge factor in where to live! Thanks!


It is available in all of the larger towns such as Paphos,Nicosia, Limassol and Larnaca. Also in villages and smaller towns close to the large towns. In some of the more remote villages where it is not available through a landline you can often get it via satellite link or radio masts.
There are several companies offering this.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Veronica, As 'KissinKate' remarks relevant to where they will locate themselves, but equally important how much can one expect to pay monthly for this faster service?
Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi Veronica, As 'KissinKate' remarks relevant to where they will locate themselves, but equally important how much can one expect to pay monthly for this faster service?
> Chris


We were talking to someone the other day who has a service from one of these companies and it costs them 34 euros per month for internet and television.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Veronica said:


> We were talking to someone the other day who has a service from one of these companies and it costs them 34 euros per month for internet and television.


Excellent ~ cheaper than here in the UK! Just sorting out our shopping list and comparing costs on monthly expenses!


----------



## KissinKate (May 14, 2011)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Excellent ~ cheaper than here in the UK! Just sorting out our shopping list and comparing costs on monthly expenses!


I still have no idea which areas have cable. I'll be there tomorrow guess I'll find out soon! Illl let you know what the scoop is


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Veronica said:


> We were talking to someone the other day who has a service from one of these companies and it costs them 34 euros per month for internet and television.


Hi. Veronica
Are we sure we are taking about the same thing? In America, cable is actually a coaxial cable, (same as TV antenna cable) that is fed into most homes. We had cable internet and were getting download speeds of up to 28Mbps. This cable can supply internet, phone or TV.

Just curious.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

totorama said:


> Hi. Veronica
> Are we sure we are taking about the same thing? In America, cable is actually a coaxial cable, (same as TV antenna cable) that is fed into most homes. We had cable internet and were getting download speeds of up to 28Mbps. This cable can supply internet, phone or TV.
> 
> Just curious.


I have no idea what system it is these people have. I just know they said they have internet and televison from this company. 
It certainly wont be a speed like that though. No one gives a high speed like that here.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

KissinKate said:


> Hi, I understand that high speed internet (NOT ADSL) is available in Cyprus but only in some areas. Can anyone send me a link, or tell me which areas it's available in? Huge factor in where to live! Thanks!


Below is a cut and paste repost from my contribution to the thread about running your own internet based business from Cyprus in case you haven't seen it. the cable networks are very limited to a few areas in Nicosia and Limassol in the commercial districts and are (as far as I understand) expensive...Satellite cable provision is now almost island wide but only available to corporate customers and sponsors - but things are moving quickly so the information might be out of date. I work within the HE sector which experiences almost daily outages and down time - very frustrating - we also get unnanounced outages for hours at a time owing to CYTA maintenance work. It is very frsutrating...

Cyprus is in an interesting place geographically speaking when it comes to the internet/www. Mainland Europe, West Asia / Middle East and North Africa are all connected together by the backbone lines that flow onto and over the island of Cyprus.
There is some very expensive and complicated routing equipment that has been put on the island by third-parties, and it connects three continents together.
However, Cyprus itself shares very little of this network capacity. This is because CYTA is a hangover from the 1960s British GPO that ran the networks, and in most places on the island CYTA still employ the same 1960s switchgear that was left in place by the British. It is running well over capacity already, and this is set to continue whilst they insist on keeping the price of telecommunications low and receive minimal investment from the central government pot.
Basically low central taxation = poor and unreliable network infrastructure.
Hence, although Cyprus is a strategically important technical resource for the rest of the world, it gets very little benefit from this as it cannot pay to access the resource.
The chances of success for your potential internet based business therefore will depend on where you base yourself. If for example you’re based near the coast, when it is windy, the telegraph lines fall over, and the Internet is cut off. This again is a hangover from the very old and minimally robust network engineering on the island which in the main part consists of ADSL over twisted-pair phone line). The upload and download speeds are therefore not usually balanced, and (where I am) limited to 2Mb/sec download, and 256kb/sec upload.
Also note that you will never actually see the quoted speed or capacity from these lines (you may get half of these numbers on a good day) because of the following:
a) the distance from the exchange causes signal attenuation meaning that data packets are noisy/corrupt by the time they have reached servers and
must be re-requested, and
b) the massive level of contention on the CYTA lines (how much you have to fight your neighbours to get your packet of data to the front of the queue before theirs).
These technical issues may be why the island isn’t overly flooded with internet based entrepreneurs. Just a few thoughts…


----------



## KissinKate (May 14, 2011)

Jesus how depressing. We just spent 4 years in Libya. I thought Cyprus would be better. Sigh.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

KissinKate said:


> Jesus how depressing. We just spent 4 years in Libya. I thought Cyprus would be better. Sigh.



Cyprus is certainly not a depressing place to live. Life here is very good and to me the speed of internet is a small consideration. We run a web based business and have no problems at all with the internet.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, it is certainly not going to be US speed or the type of customer service we get in the US when you need help. In comparision to that it is frustrating. But on the bright side compared to Kuwait it is probably a bit better but likely more expensive.


----------



## berni109 (May 28, 2010)

Hi,
anywhere away for the cities is currently adsl over the phone lines
not full coverage of cable even in the towns.
internet connections are 'very expensive' in comparison with uk (x6 in my own case) and you need the phone line as well which again is more.
system outages and faults seem to be the norm and getting cyta to fix their problem seems to take forever.
if you want to live in a rural area dont set your expectations to high - you might be able to find a nice property close to one of the many new cyta exchanges that seem to be springing up connected by fiber optic/microwave but the last mile is copper wire.
bern


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

berni109 said:


> Hi,
> anywhere away for the cities is currently adsl over the phone lines
> not full coverage of cable even in the towns.
> internet connections are 'very expensive' in comparison with uk (x6 in my own case) and you need the phone line as well which again is more.
> ...


As has been said connection and speed all depends on where you live, we are in the mountains and have no land line. The only way we can get the internet is through a satellite dish, reception is usually good but weather dependent and very very pricey


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Internet has improved in Cyprus over the last year or so

Here's who you can call:

PrimeTel PLC - Mobile, ?????????, Internet, ????????? |

Welcome to Cytanet Official Website


----------



## KissinKate (May 14, 2011)

I'm paying for8mgs and getting 1,5..... As long as they continue to use 20 year old technology they suck balls, how did this country get into the EU???? I think the eu sucks balls too tho


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

KissinKate said:


> I'm paying for8mgs and getting 1,5..... As long as they continue to use 20 year old technology they suck balls, how did this country get into the EU???? I think the eu sucks balls too tho


Probably something to do with history, modernisation and globalisation etc. most of europe is still trying to recover from WWII - having exorcised the evils of fascism (a very costly business) for which it was bailed out financially by the US (which still manages to have become the biggest debtor nation on the planet) Europe has concentrated largely on infrastructural repair rather than design and development. As the US entered into the paranioa of the Cold War it developed amazing technologies through its need to protect and control (one of the reasons it spent millions of dollars developing pens that were capable of writing in the weightless conditions of space, whilst the Europeans who beat them to it used pencils). Europe is playing catch up and the smaller countries of Europe are the way behind - but hey that's what happens when the civilised world tears itself apart. If you desperately need blinding speed internet connections, you'lleither have to wait, or relocate...


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

KissinKate said:


> I'm paying for8mgs and getting 1,5..... As long as they continue to use 20 year old technology they suck balls, how did this country get into the EU???? I think the eu sucks balls too tho


Maybe you just need to change ISP or review your network setup rather than blaming your traffic woes on an entire country (which in case you didn't notice is surrounded by water yet has still has put fibre optic links on the sea bed now).


----------

